# new cat from wa



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

yo I'm 33 and finally took up boarding this yr. I went once a few yrs ago, and wasn't a great experience. then decided to try again after many yrs of longboarding... went for the first time on my bday jan 20th and fell in love. Sunday will be my 6th time. Friday my 5th day made it down all the blue runs without falling once. I go to Stevens pass. Sunday will be my first time trying black diamond...wish me luck. and I ride a arbor element rx on ride the 5 bindings. would love to find some cool dudes to ride with...peace


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

meow....where ye ride....meow


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

stickz said:


> *I go to Stevens pass.*





wrathfuldeity said:


> meow....where ye ride....meow


:thumbsup:

Welcome to the addiction that is snowboarding.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

7th time today..first black diamond run, only had trouble at the steepest part. any suggestions on super steep runs and keeping my heel edge. toeside was simp.


----------

